# Homer simpson at work



## qu4k3r (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.nucpros.com/content/rive...-operators-deliberate-misconduct-control-room

http://nuclearstreet.com/nuclear_po...ould-draw-_2400_140_2c00_000-fine-101002.aspx


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 16, 2012)

Guy using the net while at work? Gee, what a jerk! /sarcasm Also I'm pretty sure Homer drinks beer and sleeps on the job which is probably a lot worse.


----------

